# Hunting and Gathering.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Warning: This video not only contains graphic imagery of the hunting and butchering of animals, but contains information on the consumption of wild-foods. This video is not to be used as the sole referance for such practices, as they are potentially lethal. Please consult experts before undertaking for oneself. Thank-you.






This video will probably not be too interesting for you regular hunters, but hopefully you will enjoy the 'Gathering' side of it. It was intended for you beginner hunters to get the basic information you need, and a good look at what is required when you are willing to kill respectfully.
Enjoy.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just watch it, i enjoyed the video, i only ever eat the breast and organs, i like them stir fried, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Just watch it, i enjoyed the video, i only ever eat the breast and organs, i like them stir fried, jeff


Thanks Jeff, that's a relief.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant vid i really enjoyed it!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

splendid video


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Oh yes! very splendid; cuppa-tea, wort wort!







Thanks guys.


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

very interesting vid bud.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Is that you amigo? Your making want to move to the UK such a pretty landscape to a native desert dweller like me..

Still the desert isnt so bad sucks that I moved away from it..

Nice sized pigeon, it reminds me of the Band Tailed pigeons here but they arent so available as your wood pigeons.

The Heptomancy is very important with rabbits here in the Americas as this is the best way to avoid potential rabbit fever.

Very good video..

Nico

P.S. Use heavier ammo.. j/k biased on heavy ammo.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks a lot Nico, I consider you to be one of the best hunters on here. And yes it's me and my friend Neil, and this is our home; though I would like to try the desert. We get myxamatosis here, in rabbits, but I find it's good practice. Thanks.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thanks a lot Nico, I consider you to be one of the best hunters on here. And yes it's me and my friend Neil, and this is our home; though I would like to try the desert. We get myxamatosis here, in rabbits, but I find it's good practice. Thanks.


I thank you for making the video that is a good video not just for the hunting side but also for the gathering side.

I also enjoy gathering herbs and know the wild plants in my area, also the edible wild plants in Mexico I guess I received a double education in that regard.

It is a great thing to know the edible wild plants in your area as they can keep you alive when you havent been able to trap or take some game with the catapult or by other means.

I appreciate your compliment of my hunting ability, still I do not always feel I am up to par but I do my best when I am on the hunt. We can always learn something new and I feel your video will help some of the new hunters and even guys like me who do not know your countryside can now get an understanding of what its like to hunt in the UK and maybe have a "heads up" should we ever visit.

Thanks for posting the Vid
Nico


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Just watched it, very well done and informative. Hope you do more in the future. I enjoyed it

Thanks


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whatbands did u use and what where the dimentions and what ammo was used?


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

have you done a vid on preparing rabbits and what to look out for in rabbits you shouldn't eat? I'd quite like to get into rabbit hunting


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

srs-45 said:


> have you done a vid on preparing rabbits and what to look out for in rabbits you shouldn't eat? I'd quite like to get into rabbit hunting


found this one on you tube, cheers jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

mckee said:


> whatbands did u use and what where the dimentions and what ammo was used?


I used two single strips of T-B silver (with a small pouch) and 9.44 steel. The bands were 21 cm, and the extra cm is for the tying. They weren't tapered (2 cm wide), and you have to have shots on the vitals to kill. If you're going to start hunting, watch the video a few times and pay close attention ... then do your research in your local area, before you even pick up your shooter (I know this area extremely well, having visited it for over ten years) Then research the anatomy of the animals you're going to kill and learn how to identify an ill animal. It's all about respect. Enjoy.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> have you done a vid on preparing rabbits and what to look out for in rabbits you shouldn't eat? I'd quite like to get into rabbit hunting


found this one on you tube, cheers jeff




[/quote]

Not that this is a contest, but this is my favourite vid.






Really, I just wanted to show how you have to get your hands dirty.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

wow thats fast. Great vid I really enjoyed it you should definitely do more. Do you ever use other shot sizes or do you stick to the same size? How often do you go shooting?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good video, beautiful setting and a great area for hunting and gathering. I enjoyed watching it. Your wood pidgeons are quite bigger than our Mourning Doves. Good eating. Well done Bud.
Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Gwilym said:


> wow thats fast. Great vid I really enjoyed it you should definitely do more. Do you ever use other shot sizes or do you stick to the same size? How often do you go shooting?


Thanks; I always use 9.44, but once this load is gone I may buy some 10 or 8mm I also have some 6mm, which I have used to kill with, but 9.44 is better. I go out every couple or few days.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

philly said:


> Good video, beautiful setting and a great area for hunting and gathering. I enjoyed watching it. Your wood pidgeons are quite bigger than our Mourning Doves. Good eating. Well done Bud.
> Philly


Thanks, I'm glad you liked it; Essex countryside is one of the finest places I've ever been, I feel very privaledged to be here. We also get a smaller Dove, but I only take them if there is nothing bigger around.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Good video mate!


----------

